# Rav 4 engine bay



## spoofpig (Aug 18, 2013)

My first attempt at an engine bay clean wasnt too dirty but came up ok(its lithium paste got carried away) just soap and water and gt40 to finish just ordered some autoglym vinyl and rubber


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

It looks really good well done.


----------



## spoofpig (Aug 18, 2013)

cheers i need to use something different to lithium grease tho its good stuff but looks horrible on the door hinges


----------

